# emergency directional candle holder



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Nothing unusual there. Hus to do them with metal coffee cans & use a metal coat hanger to make a handle.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Yo never know it might help someone that never thought of it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Like me. cute, simple and easy. Thanks


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is the same design that gave us our first directional lamps.
The flame light source was not all that bright, but with the right focus of the parabolic backing, it could be intensified to cast over a large area.
Tinkering with the wings could give better results.
Try to make them a complete semi-circle by cutting them farther back into the can.
Cut too much, and you lose structural integrity.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

nice reminder for just in case.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I think its a great reminder and a welcome post. Some don't have the squirrel runnin on the wheel all the time. Besides it took some work and I LIKE IT


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> This is the same design that gave us our first directional lamps.
> The flame light source was not all that bright, but with the right focus of the parabolic backing, it could be intensified to cast over a large area.
> Tinkering with the wings could give better results.
> Try to make them a complete semi-circle by cutting them farther back into the can.
> Cut too much, and you lose structural integrity.


 I was messing around and tried that it worked very well sort of like a weak spot light,, Thanks


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Nice!
We don't give parabolas enough credit! :grin:


----------

